# White Foam For Noodles



## Justin C

Curious where you can get the white foam for the jug/noodles that will fit over the 1/2inch pvc. All noodles I see are fluorescent.
Thanks


----------



## flatscatman

*tape or paint*

I painted all of mine. Some guys wrap white duct tape around them.
Make sure you write your name and date on them.


----------



## Gator gar

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=19560&highlight=white+foam+catfish+jugs

Remember......... You can always do a search here in 2coolfishing and most likely find the answer you are looking for. I'm guilty of it myself though, so I don't mind helping.


----------



## Justin C

Does anybody still sell them already made? Time is short and would like to pick some up. The mudcat1.com doesn't work


----------



## flatliner

look at my juggs!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

I like the other jugs better.


----------



## Gator gar

Justin C said:


> Does anybody still sell them already made? Time is short and would like to pick some up. The mudcat1.com doesn't work


Hey genious, you ever think about googling "Flagging Jugs". What are you like a troll or something??? You ask for info on the foam, but you want to buy jugs already made up. Make up your mind.

If you can't figure all this out, I hate to see what you are going to do with something sharp like a hook.


----------



## Justin C

Wow, nice to see how friendly people on 2cool really are.


----------



## Gator gar

Please don't lump all off us on 2cool together, based on my remark. I am pretty much, one of a kind and I am sure that is a good thing.

I don't mind helping, but just about anything that you have asked for can be found, by doing a little research on your own, right here on 2coolfishing. That is what the SEARCH bar is for.

If you google flagging jugs, Mudcat should be the first site to pop up. It's that simple. All I am saying, is put forth a little effort, before asking basic questions. It's all here at your fingertips.

Now, I am headed to Lake Livingston, for some spring time cat action. Should have pics when I return, hopefully, by lunch time.


----------



## shadslinger

flatliner, are those double "D" juggs?


----------



## dbullard

Justin C said:


> Wow, nice to see how friendly people on 2cool really are.


You must have caught Gator Gar before he had his sausage!!He is like a lion you got to feed him before playing with him.LOL


----------



## flatliner

:bluefish:Shadslinger the are doubble "C" juggs. ( catfish catchers)


----------



## catman6

*Jugs: Where to buy*

Wal-mart has flagging jugs for about $3.46 each. They may not be as good a some of the others but they work o.k. I bought some last year for $2.18 but with higher fuel prices and inflation the price has increased.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

walmart sells them for $5


----------



## Justin C

Thanks for all the help guys. I bought some off of someone here in town and he showed me how to make them. Turned out the ones I made only costed $1.75 a piece because I made the weights inside from old tire weights.

Once again thanks for all the help.


----------



## McBuck

Good luck! Let us know how they work out for you. I want to see pics!!!:bounce:


----------



## randyrandy

W-A-L-M-A-R-T


----------



## ML56

Gator gar said:


> Hey genious, you ever think about googling "Flagging Jugs". What are you like a troll or something??? You ask for info on the foam, but you want to buy jugs already made up. Make up your mind.
> 
> If you can't figure all this out, I hate to see what you are going to do with something sharp like a hook.


OUCH! Don't do this!


----------



## Gator gar

That just goes to show you, that anyone can get a hook in their hand. Look at the arthritis in that guys fingers. The quality of line and the quality of the hook, leads me to believe, this guy has done some serious fishing in the past.

I know it will happen to me one day and I am sure dreading it when it does. You handle enough hooks and it is bound to happen to you.

He's a trotliner for sure.


----------



## ML56

Yes, many times it's not even the guy who gets hooked that did anything wrong. That's my B-in-laws hand, fish further down the line did it.


----------



## shadslinger

Good one flatliner, and always have a sharp knife on you when jugging, trotlining, limb lining. One that you can get to when things go haywire, other wise you could be underwater with a hook that you can't rip free and drown.


----------



## johnmyjohn

In my twenties I got one about that size in my eye socket, almost took my eye. I don't know if there is a fortunate thing about the hand and hook but at least that hook could be cut and slipped through, might save a fishing trip.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Lucky Luchie said:


> OUCH! Don't do this!


Another thing I found out the hard way is circle hooks can be your friend. Cirlce hooks will severly decrease the chances of getting a hook in you. I had a 5 hook throw line in a canal down here in SE tx baited with liveperch. Caugh a 69lb OP on the bottom hook. Didn't know a fish was on, thought it was the weight I was pulling up, as he surfaced he shot back down hard and ripped a couple of hooks through my hand before I got it let go. If they would have been J hooks I would have been in a bind.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

You guys might get some new ideas for jugging if you go to a swim shop... search Swim Shops of the Southwest... they have a few stores over the Houston area... tons of different kinds of foam bouys for different swimming things... buy a bunch and tell them you are selling them to kids on your swim team and you will probably skate away with a lower price


----------



## qapd

*3" White Foam for Jugs*

I bought mine at this company.

SSI Construction Supplies
2211 Sabine St
Houston, TX 77007
(713) 862-3900

You need to ask for 3" Backer Rod. They come in 8' lengths. I use a sharpened 1/2" piece of EMT conduit to push through the backer rod. The conduit is just the right size to make a hole that is a tight fit for the 1/2" PVC.


----------

